# [Finnish NR] Niko Ronkainen - 7.07 Clock Average



## Ronxu (Aug 16, 2015)

[youtubehd]uFomGQ4sunI[/youtubehd]

meh


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 16, 2015)

That's a pretty solid average, congrats 
Did you end up missing anything good on that first scramble? :s


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 16, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> That's a pretty solid average, congrats
> Did you end up missing anything good on that first scramble? :s



Thanks 

I finished the solve in case none of the pins changed and got a 9 so nope.


----------

